# Paph. moquettianum x Greyi



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2008)

No name yet. I'm not fond of the pouch's streaks & asymmetry, and the dorsal it a bit hooded, but maybe the next flower will be better.


----------



## Ernie (May 4, 2008)

Dot,

Don't be discouraged. These bloom a little different each time. We love ours! 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (May 4, 2008)

Nice PIC Dot, I see the streaks not too,too bad. First blooming I assume? Anymore buds hiding behind the flower?

Rick H


----------



## JeanLux (May 5, 2008)

I like it as it is!! Really lovely bloom!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2008)

Not bad


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2008)

Rick -- yes, this is the first bloom, and there are indeed a couple of buds behind the flower.


----------



## Candace (May 5, 2008)

It would be quite nice without the streaking, so hopefully it will listen to you and get with the program!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2008)

Dot,
I have a cross of Transvaal X delenatii called Pink Bandit it does the samething. One or two color breaks, mainly in the pouch usually white but sometimes half white and half pink. It's not consistent. Some years it's more obvious, others it's not there at all. Good news is that it got a HCC during one of it's better bloomings

Rick H


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2008)

In the leopard gecko world that's called 'reverse striped' and is more valuable.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Dot,
> I have a cross of Transvaal X delenatii called Pink Bandit it does the samething. One or two color breaks, mainly in the pouch usually white but sometimes half white and half pink. It's not consistent. Some years it's more obvious, others it's not there at all. Good news is that it got a HCC during one of it's better bloomings
> 
> Rick H


Good for you! I'll keep my fingers crossed on this one -- you give me some hope.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the photo, Dot!

Let's see the next blooming! :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

Nice color! I hope it gets better next time around!


Ramon


----------



## fbrem (May 22, 2008)

have an unkown that is extremely similar, I've been trying to get an ID on it for a while now, check it out.


----------



## John M (May 22, 2008)

I really like it....except for the stripes in the pouch. Maybe that is influenced by temperature? It would be interesting to see what the pouch looks like if you grew it cooler or warmer as the second and third bud developed. If it were mine, I'd certainly bloom it again before I made my final decision about it.


----------



## paphreek (May 22, 2008)

The shape is fairly typical for Cochlopetalum x Brachy crosses, but I like the overall color combination and shape on yours. Definitely a keeper for rebloom. Here are a few examples from my picture archives.

Paph Faith Hanbury (glaucophyllum x niveum)





Paph Tinicum (glaucophyllum x concolor)










BTW, I looked up moquettianum x Greyi in Orchid Wiz and it shows two names:
Paph Walnut Valley Orig., Carter and Holmes Reg., Rinke 2006
Paph Newberry Sprite Orig., Carter and Holmes Reg., Carter and Holmes 2006


----------



## Berrak (May 22, 2008)

All three flowers have very romantic colours. Very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2008)

fbrem said:


> have an unkown that is extremely similar, I've been trying to get an ID on it for a while now, check it out.


It's similar, but I don't think it's the same. The staminode is quite different, and the pattern on mine is very linear.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2008)

John M said:


> I really like it....except for the stripes in the pouch. Maybe that is influenced by temperature? It would be interesting to see what the pouch looks like if you grew it cooler or warmer as the second and third bud developed. If it were mine, I'd certainly bloom it again before I made my final decision about it.


That's really hard to say-- last Fall, in my shade house, my Paphs suffered a few hours of over 100º F temps. Some almost died, and a couple did. After they came in for the Winter, they were in my basement greenhouse where the daytime temps were around 75 and nighttime around 65.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2008)

paphreek said:


> BTW, I looked up moquettianum x Greyi in Orchid Wiz and it shows two names:
> Paph Walnut Valley Orig., Carter and Holmes Reg., Rinke 2006
> Paph Newberry Sprite Orig., Carter and Holmes Reg., Carter and Holmes 2006


Thanks, paphreek -- nice flowers. I think you are right -- as I think back, my recollection is the name is Walnut Valley. I thought I checked it out at RHS, but maybe not.


----------

